

Be first to get a Nexus 5 - deadfish

for (( ; ; )); do if curl &quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;devices&quot; -L -s --compressed | grep -q &quot;exus 5&quot; ; then echo &quot;Nexus 5 is Launched&quot; ; fi ; sleep 10 ; done ;<p>Enough said :D
======
apetresc
If you're on a Mac I recommend using 'say' instead of 'echo'. Then you'll hear
when it's finished instead of having to check the terminal (which kind of
defeats the purpose)

~~~
ibudiallo
On linux, you can use espeak as it is installed by default as text-to-speach
engine:

echo "Nexus 5 launched" | espeak

------
sashazykov
You can use [http://uptimerobot.com/](http://uptimerobot.com/) I monitor
wikipedia censorship using it ;)

~~~
alphaclass16
thanks, trying this out.

